

Show HN: No sign-up WebRTC conference calls - myfreeconfcall
https://myfreeconfcall.com/

======
SebP
A simple url allows you to connect to a conference:

[https://myfreeconfcall.com/1234567890](https://myfreeconfcall.com/1234567890)

You can share that simple link, click, and you are in. No need for signup and
authentication.

Simple and fast.

------
blakerson
Hey, that's pretty great. I didn't get a chance to test it out with another
person, but I'm so happy to see WebRTC being used to keep things so simple for
users. Also, nice hold music :D

------
bertelet
It works on Chrome for Android!, neat! And yes nice choice of hold music :)

------
bewo001
see also talky.io, palava.tv and many others

~~~
SebP
Thank you for these, myFreeConfCall is audio only, but with high number of
participants possible (100) and link to PSTN/Phone audio conference calls
also.

